# Scirocco R from Tokyo,Japan



## Norocco GT (Jan 13, 2016)

My Scirocco R
Norocco GT CAR:wave:



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













【Exterior Modifications】
OZ RACING UltraIeggera-HLT (19 x 8.5 et 38) 
iSWEEP Spacer (Front15mm REAR10mm)
Michelin Pilot Super Sports (245 x 35 x 19)
Voomeran Scirocco R Front Lip spoiler
Norocco GT Custom Rear Under Spoiler
Scirocco Cup Ｒear Ｓpoiler
Sprung scirocco F&R Custom Paint Wemblem
AVERY DENNISON Avery Supreme Wrapping Film
F.O.B.Schrank Rear Wiper Delete Plug
GARUDA BLLED MIRROR TIPE SEQUENTIAL 
FLOW DESIGNS SCIROCCO R SIDE SPLITTER

【Interior Modifications】
RECARO SPORTSTER LIMITED EDITION 2
Audi S-tronic Shift Knob
VW non-smoker package Ashtray
FOB Schrank piano black shift gate panel
COX FootRest
Maniacs DSG Paddle Extension 
Handmade pull handle
podi Single Gauge Pods
podi Boost Gauge Kit

【Engine Performance 】
VEHICLE Engineering Tuning Programming ECU (400PS)
LOBA MOTOR SPORT Upgrade High Pressure Fuel Pump
NEUSPEED Intake Heat Shield
VWR Cold-Air Intake Systems
ECS TUNING Engine Oil Dipstick
NEUSPEED Power Pulley Kit
FORGE Diverter Valve (Blue Spring)
OKADA PROJECTS PlasmaDirect
NEUSPEED Hi-Flo Turbo Discharge Conversion Kit
NEUSPEED Hi-Flo Intercooler Pipe Conversion
Handmade sapport plate wrap
Audi Genuine parts Reservoir tank cap
Audi TTS Engine Cover Kit
VW Genuine DSG breather tube
NGK IRIWAY 8 spark plug
Zicrotec ZicroFlex Ⅰ
BOSCH Silver X SLX-7C

【 Exhaust】
NEUSPEED Cat-Back Exhaust System
NEUSPEED TURBO DOWN PIPE
NISSAN GT-R R35 genuine muffler end (120φ)

【Suspension】
iSWEEP Suspension System COMPETITION（Short stroke)
iSWEEP ECS Canceller
NEUSPEED Front and Rear　SWAY BARS
NEUSPEED Sway Bar Link
iSWEEP Rear Menber Brace
OKUYAMA Front Lower Arm Bar
Audi Genuine parts S3 Control Arm Bushing
EUROHABIT Roll Center Adaptor
iSWEEP Sub-Frame Rigid Collar 
NAGISA AUTO PRO Stabilizer Link
ECS TUNING Aluminum Lower Control Arm Kit

【Brakes】
brembo F50 4-piston calipers
Rdd 2peace breake roters φ355-t32
iSWEEP IS2000 Hight Performance Brake Pad
iSWEEP HIGH PERFORMANCE BRAKE FLUID RACING BF


----------



## vance211 (Jan 13, 2015)

awesome nice mod
i like that suede alantara clothing and the recardo bucket seat

may i see your interior picture?

what left is a front hood GT24 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ruoste32 (Sep 26, 2015)

http://www.ffp.fi/bb/viewtopic.php?t=208908

Maybe you need this mod too....4x4


----------

